# Vivarium Humidifier/Fogger



## Sipiku II (Aug 5, 2013)

So I have read the multiple threads about DIY foggers using humidifiers but all the ones I have seen were back from 2008-2010 when KAZ was in business. They were bought out by Vicks I guess and it seems the prices have increased substantially . So... what im wondering what has been the best humidifier unit to modify into a fogger now a days. Thanks everyone for reading and I cant wait for a reply!


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Wal-Greens and K-Mart carry the ones that look just like the zoo meds that are about 20 bucks. They just don't come eith the hose.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I got one of these, then another later... Bout the best deal I've found on a decent fogger, and it with that nozzle it is really easy to mod. I haven't used it much except when I did the proof of concept holo/plasma lightning thing, in fact 1 is still in the box. But it seemed to work well, so I bought that 2nd one.

Ultrasonic Desktop Bedside Baby Humidifier 110V | eBay


----------



## Sipiku II (Aug 5, 2013)

Dendro Dave said:


> I got one of these, then another later... Bout the best deal I've found on a decent fogger, and it with that nozzle it is really easy to mod. I haven't used it much except when I did the proof of concept holo/plasma lightning thing, in fact 1 is still in the box. But it seemed to work well, so I bought that 2nd one.
> 
> Ultrasonic Desktop Bedside Baby Humidifier 110V | eBay



Thanks for the answers guys. I think I'm going to have to go with your recommendation Dave. When you did use it, did it do a decent job job at filling the whole tank up ??


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Sipiku II said:


> Thanks for the answers guys. I think I'm going to have to go with your recommendation Dave. When you did use it, did it do a decent job job at filling the whole tank up ??


Ya It did good, though I had it setup most of the time with the fans to immediately blow the fog out of the tank to make my cloud hover 

But I think while I was fiddling with things and had the fan off it fill the 30gal pretty quickly with fog. 

Be sure you never fill it with anything other then distilled water though because they wear out a lot faster when used with tap, pond water etc... 

If you wanna get fancy you could try hooking up multiple air lines to the main line and burying those in the background/floor of the viv and make it so there were little points of fog coming out all over the place like a field of geysers. Should work if the water vapor doesn't all condensate on the inside of the small diameter air hose. Might have to use the larger hose like they put on water fall pumps. You'd have to make some kinda fitting where the multiple tubes all join the output of the fogger. I doubt it would work well with a bunch of connectors and splitters and crap.

Next project is using stainless steel mesh barriers to catch fog from the cloud and make it rain just using the cloud vapor 

I don't know if it will work but the principle and materials aren't to complicated...
How to get fresh water out of thin air - MIT News Office


----------



## Sipiku II (Aug 5, 2013)

Dendro Dave said:


> Ya It did good, though I had it setup most of the time with the fans to immediately blow the fog out of the tank to make my cloud hover
> 
> But I think while I was fiddling with things and had the fan off it fill the 30gal pretty quickly with fog.
> 
> ...


Yes, I plan on using distilled for my humidifier and mist king. That concept of using the stainless steel mesh barriers to catch fog and making it rain is awesome. Reading that article is making my mind run with ideas and possibilities haha


----------



## Peakone (Sep 9, 2011)

I also have a question about the DYI fogger.

I have this humidifier Portable Home Office Water Bottle Mist Air Ultrasonic Humidifier 3 Colors #JT1 | eBay 

But i just cant make the fog go through hose-pipe and to the viv. I am attaching connector pipe for the transition from the fogger to the hose-pipe, but the fog just refuse to come out lol. 

I am suspicious that there is something wrong with the humidifier and id like to ask if someone knows what this thing marked on the pic is ?










Mine is not moving and I think it should... it should spin to keep the water level constant above the ultrasonic device and probably to cause pressure so the fog can get out on stream?


----------

